# Volunteer Work



## ClareThorbergsen (Mar 18, 2010)

Just arrived in Limassol and have three months here, I am looking for some volunteer work to fill my days whilst my partner is at work....any suggestions welcome


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ClareThorbergsen said:


> Just arrived in Limassol and have three months here, I am looking for some volunteer work to fill my days whilst my partner is at work....any suggestions welcome


If you are an animal lover you could try Sirius dog shelter or Vouni Donkey sanctuary.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you are an animal lover you could try Sirius dog shelter or Vouni Donkey sanctuary.


There are also several charity shops in Limassol itself, for local cancer charities, they are always looking for reliable volunteers to man the shops. Some of these shut for August, as does most of Cyprus, but if you go in to one before the end of the month they will be able to give you information. There is one by Folyes School and on a side road by the park on the sea front (where the wine festival is being held)


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Theodokos Foundation has a volunteer programme every Wednesday. They are located on the main road to Troodos, not far from the roundabout. I have friends who volunteer there and they really enjoy it. 

Riding for the disabled also need volunteers to help with the horses and to support the users when they are on the horse. This programme runs at the Episkopi riding stables every Thursday morning.


----------



## charliefarlie (Mar 13, 2011)

Mycroft said:


> There are also several charity shops in Limassol itself, for local cancer charities, they are always looking for reliable volunteers to man the shops. Some of these shut for August, as does most of Cyprus, but if you go in to one before the end of the month they will be able to give you information. There is one by Folyes School and on a side road by the park on the sea front (where the wine festival is being held)


my mum lives in Limassol and is lonely and is desperate to meet some new friends and get involved with some voluntary work, can you help.


----------



## charliefarlie (Mar 13, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a ex pats meeting group in limassol or somewhere my mum can contact to do some voluntary work to meet some friends. She is 68 and needs something to pass the days.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

charliefarlie said:


> Can anyone suggest a ex pats meeting group in limassol or somewhere my mum can contact to do some voluntary work to meet some friends. She is 68 and needs something to pass the days.


I don't know of any actual ex-pat groups but if she would like to go and the PASYCAF Charity shop by the gardens where the wine festival is held, behind the petrol station any morning (9-1230) I am sure she will welcomed. The Charity shops are always short of good volunteers to help out. ( the shop sells cloths, bric a brac etc for a Cancer Charity here in Cyprus)


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The Coeur de Lions is a very good charity run by Expats and they meet at the Kapetanos Hotel in Limassol frequently. They organise lot's of events too. This is their website Coeur De Lion Limassol Lions Club - Lions e-Clubhouse


----------

